# Vacation Food



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Personally I would have gotten a dehydrated food like THK instead. The transition would be easier on your dog and it's good quality, easy to travel with and not kibble.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

You can give the kibbles as training treats in between the raw meals. And then eventually feed Swizzle a kibbles dinner one or two times per week. I also feed dry food once or twice per week because I need more flexibility. Not all boarding facilities administer raw diet. And I want to make sure that I always have something in hand, in case of emergency/natural disasters. Honest Kitchen requires warm water so it won't work during, say, Hurricane Irene. Honest Kitchen works okay for us - Nickel didn't produce the best poop when he's on it. 

Now Nickel can easily go between commercial raw, RMBs and dry food.

ETA: The dry food I am using now is Ziwipeak. It's an air dried raw.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

If no water would be available on vacation I would get a freeze dried food that does not require water. This is the easiest on the dog's system and ia far superior still to kibble. If kibble must be fed I agree with shnauzerpoodle to give as training treats. I'd work up to a few weekly meals. 

Another possibility...depending where you will be traveling you can get meat at any local stores if you will have a car. When I have traveled with Millie I pack a cooler with premade raw for up to 4 days of time away. Or else I use THK and I have also stopped at stores to pick up some meat for her. Anything to make sure she doesn't eat kibble.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I'd check into dehydrated raw -- Stella and Chewy's has it -- I used it for Jake when raw ws not convenient -- comes in beef, chicken, lamb, duck, etc.


----------

